# Sorry for all the questions but if anyone can give me feedback about this please!



## Richmond Custodio (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi everyone!

I just met with a Schutzhund trainer today and I'm kinda worried about committing because of what he was telling me today. 

I got my pup evaluated and did some exercises with him and it went well! The trainer (I prefer not to mention the name because I believe he's on here) was talking to me that it's going to be $1000 a year for once a week training. Once he gets more people to join, he'll move it up to 3 times a week. Im also having trouble wanting to commit because he mentioned that after x rays and if it shows my dog can't do Schutzhund, then we'll sell him and get another dog to do it. I'm not really comfortable with that since I love my dog. I understand if his hips disqualifies him but I don't want to end up wasting $1000 for training only to find out his hips will interfere?

Also off topic question, maybe you guys can help. My neighbors called animal patrol cause my dog was barking too much and after arguing for a few hours, they said I must neuter him or provide evidence in a week why I won't neuter him otherwise I'll be fined. I want to Schutzhund him but I haven't joined any clubs yet and need evidence that I'm going to do Schutzhund with him. Any ideas I can use for evidence? I live in southern CA if that helps out! 

Please any feedback will help! Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Are there any law regarding dogs and being neutered in your area? Do you own your own home or are renting? I'd look up the laws in your area and find out.

If they insist on evidence/reasons go to the library and print out the stack of articles on the risks of spaying an neutering and give them to them. Just countless articles. There are quite a few studies on the risks of early neutering so plenty of papers.

I can't help with the schutzhund stuff.


----------



## Glaicer (Aug 6, 2016)

I was unaware Riverside had a mandatory S/N. So here are the things you can do;

To be eligible for an unaltered dog license, a dog must meet the criteria for a competition dog.” A “competition dog” must be registered with the AKC, UKC, ADBA or other valid registry approved by the Riverside County Department of Animal Services. Competition dogs must also meet one of the following requirements:

The dog has competed in at least one dog show or sporting competition in the past year.

The dog has earned a conformation, obedience, agility, carting, herding, protection, rally, sporting, working or other title from a purebred registry as recognized by Riverside County Department of Animal Services.

The owner is a member of a purebred dog breed club, approved by the county, which maintains and enforces a code of ethics that includes restrictions from breeding dogs with genetic defects and life threatening health problems that commonly threaten the breed.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Article I found that disgusts me. Forcing owners to spay by 4 months old is ridiculous. It's more of a tradition and only stops animals from breeding(with a few health benefits, that are offset by health risks it can cause when done too young). Not necessarily in the best interest of the animal. I am very glad I do not live there. That said it's from 2013 so it may have/be outdated information. 

https://www.avma.org/Advocacy/StateAndLocal/Pages/sr-spay-neuter-laws.aspx


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I would move. Far far away. I can only imagine the other ridiculous laws they have passed and are forcing on people. 
If that isn't an option. Then talk to your vet. If he is willing to write a letter explaining why you cannot neuter early then it may buy you some time. As far as SCH. 1,000 a year isn't bad. I know of clubs that charge a lot more. Has the trainer titled any dogs, does the trainer currently have dogs they work. Does the trainer say that your dog has the drives and temperament to do SCH. If so and you want to compete, join and have fun. Hips are no guarantee with a young I wouldn't let that be my deciding factor. However, I would make sure he is confident my pup had the drives and temperament. If you join the club that should be enough to stop the neuter. As long as you're working the dog towards a title.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

People just don't understand animals anymore. de-sexing won't do much to stop the barking they are complaining about. 

Let the trainer know you have no intentions of selling your dog. OFA states that the hip x-ray should be done at 2 years old at the earliest. So much can change while your pup is growing. If hips are a problem, you can still earn a BH, and tracking titles. Does the trainer offer a trial period for a smaller fee? You want to find out if your dog (and you) have the drive to earn IPO titles. This is a new club with no guarantee it will grow. I don't know if I'd spend that much money with so many unknowns. 

I'm amazed about the mandatory de-sexing laws.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The 1000 a year is pretty normal. Costs can range widely from club to club. The once a week to 3 times a week commitment is also pretty standard in most clubs.

The trainer telling you that you have to sell your dog and get another one that is better is not. It is your dog, not his. You can, of course get another dog later on is something happens that your pup can no longer do the sport, but what you decide to do at that time is fully up to you. 

You CAN do Schutzhund with a neutered dog, it shouldn't affect your dog's ability, but I sure would not want to live somewhere where I'm forced to neuter my dog against my will. 

My suggestion is that most of us do Schutzhund/IPO for fun. To learn about our dogs, learn about dogs in general, get a well-trained dog, develop our bond and connection, and work towards personal goals. If you feel that the trainer/club you join have goals that do not fall in line with yours (for example, highly-competitive clubs that are more focused on the end result over the process), then maybe a different club or trainer would be a better fit.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

The state of California never ceases to amaze me.


----------

